# a source for crispy, sweet,easy spiders!



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was just trying to figure out a way to make crispy spiders, without having to dribble the shapes out of thinned pancake batter & fry them. Then I thought of rosette cookies...then I thought of making a rosette iron out of a tuna fish can. But lo & behold- they are already made! YAY! CRISPY SPIDERS!
these are soooooo yumm....like a thin & yummy fried dough or ewan. 
Amazon.com: Kitchen Supply 7101 Rosette Iron, Small Spider: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51rSb%[email protected]@[email protected]@51rSb%2B69LzL


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for the link! I love rosettes! I never thought they made Halloween irons, I can't wait to get some and make them even thought they never last too long! :jol:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance but how do these work?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There's a recipe for the batter. It's like a thin pancake batter (but it doesn't puff up when cooked.) The rosette iron has a thin handle that attaches to it. You dip the rosette into the batter, then dip the iron into about an inch of hot oil. The batter frys up and crisps to a very light golden brown. Take the rosette off, sprinkle with powdered sugar. HEAVEN! I might get the bat one as well...
Recipe here:
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1610,128190-251195,00.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh! There's a whole set, handle & all. Yippee! I can't wait- I haven't had these since I was 11...
Amazon.com: Kitchen Supply 7286 Rosette Iron Set, Halloween: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41kRBb6SWfL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

these are cool thanks for link
nummy


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

I didn't know anyone else liked rosettes! I make them every year for Christmas, and now I have an excuse to break out a rosette iron for Halloween! Thanks for the link!


----------

